# bastimentos breeding tips



## Sardinia (Apr 23, 2017)

Hello guys, i recently acquired a trio of Pumilio bastimentos, i have not much experience with dart frog but i am trying my best, They are alredy one month with me, they shoud be one male and two female and so far seem to be correct since there is only one out of three that is calling. And it does call constantly, early morning till afternoon and less during the evening.
I feed them once every other day with melanogaster dusted with repashy calcium plus, the temp is about 25 deg and i mist twice a day, umidity range from 70 to 90%.
They look healthy and very active and bold in the terrarium, but i didnt find any eggs yet, any advice from someone more experienced? Should i supplement vit A too? should i do something particular to encourage them to breed? thanks in advance


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Best advice for this hobby? Patience. If you have 1.2, they will very likely produce some eggs eventually. Don't go digging/looking for eggs. Leave them alone other than feeding them. Even after 1 month they are still settling in.

Do you have a few bromeliads in their setup?

Yes you should be supplementing all of your dart frogs with Vitamin A twice a month. (Repashy Vit A is good)


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Yep, patience as Mr. M said. As they're obligate feeders, you don't need to worry about pulling any offspring, so just sit back, relax and enjoy waiting on them 

It's not a golden rule by any means, but my producing pumilio tend to use bromeliads to drop off their tadpoles. One of mine uses bromeliads also for egg deposition sites, where the other lays them in film cans. It might be good to make sure you have lots of bromeliads that can hold a decent amount of water, as well as a few film canisters for good measure. 

Good luck! It's not a quick process from egg to froglet, so again - patience is key!


----------



## Sardinia (Apr 23, 2017)

Thank you very much for the advice guys, i will defenetly get some vit a as soon as possible and i will just wait for them. I upload a pic of my setup


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I have 6 pairs of pumilio (3 pairs of bastis) that have been actively breeding for 3 -5 years. In that time, I have seen, probably fewer than 10 egg clutches. Most of my pairs seem to be pretty good at hiding them. 
If after 4-5 months you don't see a baby or two popping their nose out of a bromeliad, then you can start wondering what you might be doing wrong.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Yep ^^

Hard to tell with the small photos but I don't see any leaf litter. Get some leaves in there on the ground. Too many benefits to list!


----------



## Sardinia (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks for the tips guys, today i just found a tadpole in one of the bromeliads. So i guess the frogs are doing ok, hopefully it will make it trough the metamorphosis


----------



## Sardinia (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi everyone, my tadpole just became frogs so i guess so far i did ok with them. Now is the hard part i think, the frogs are remaining in the same bromeliads and seem not leaving that place at all.. The tail is absorbed completly. I did put a lot of springtail in the tank a month ago but i do not see any of those.. Whats the best action to take? Should i move them in a smoller container to monitor if they are feeding properly ? Or should i just leave them there and wait? I have not experience at all.. And i don't have any springtail left.. All i had it was a big culture that i dumped in the tank a month ago as i said before. There are 2 froglet so far that i can see. But it might be more in the tank


----------

